# Great putting fundamentals



## superwerrie (Oct 7, 2010)

1. With a balanced stance, I push my hips back with my arms hanging naturally.

2. I focus on maintaining a softness in my arms, hands (light grip pressure) and legs.

3. My ball is just forward (closer to my left foot) of the centre of my stance (stand a touch closer to the ball if you are using a centre shafted putter).

4. My eyes should be directly over the ball at address as this will ensure solid contact.

5. My hands lead the way in the stroke as I accelerate through ball.

6. For consistent putting, I keep acceleration the same for all putts, but vary my stroke length as required.

May none of us 3-putt again!


----------

